

Show HN: CSSHumor.com - mikeleeorg
http://csshumor.com/

======
ssdsa
Execution is nice, but I don't get the jokes. :(

~~~
mikeleeorg
It's a bit of niche humor. The jokes are sort of like word puns based on CSS
properties and values. If you're not familiar with CSS, it probably won't be
funny at all. But thanks for the kind words!

